# Gorgeous Cosmetics Q & A with Celebrity MUA Cory Bishop - Exclusive Specktra Discount Code!



## Monica (Jun 1, 2014)

*Gorgeous Cosmetics Q & A with Celebrity MUA Cory Bishop - Exclusive Specktra Discount Code!*

*To kick off our June 10th Anniversary Celebration here is another exclusive promo code offered to us by Gorgeous Cosmetics (*www.gorgeouscosmetics.com)*! Right now Specktra members get 35% off their entire order! This includes any sale items that are already discounted, plus if you spend more than $50 you also get free shipping! Use code specktra14 to take advantage of this amazing offer good until July 2nd!!*​ ​ *We also want to announce this exciting event:*​ We are partnering with Gorgeous Cosmetics to offer our community the opportunity to chat live with their Celebrity Makeup Artist Cory Bishop!​ 

​ ​ In June to celebrate our 10 yr anniversary we are broadcasting a Google Hangout Live with Cory Bishop to allow our community to pick his brain regarding make up tips and advice and also get more information on the Gorgeous Cosmetics product line.The stream will begin at 5pm PST-6pm MST-7pm CST-8pm EST on June 27th!​ ​ *Please leave your questions for Cory in this thread! *​ *Feel free to ask about Gorgeous products, make up tips, advice, his hair, or anything else you can think of!! *​ ​ *Join the hangout by clicking here!*​


----------



## msjudiie26 (Jun 3, 2014)

How exciting


----------



## Janice (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey everyone, this is a LIVE Q & A with the creative director of Gorgeous Cosmetics! We would LOVE to have some questions (if you all have any) from the community to ask Cory. Also, take advantage of that coupon! 35% off AND $50 gets you free shipping.


----------



## Monica (Jun 6, 2014)

Here are a few pics of the products we have to swatch!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 7, 2014)

A big welcome to @mosha010, Congrats!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Is this line of cosmetics WOC friendly?


----------



## sligosarah (Jun 19, 2014)

this is great never heard of this brand


----------



## sligosarah (Jun 19, 2014)

has anyone used this brand  b4 is it good?


----------



## sligosarah (Jun 19, 2014)

anyone on ere from Ireland?


----------



## Monica (Jun 20, 2014)

sligosarah said:


> has anyone used this brand  b4 is it good?


  I've used some of the products like the lipsticks, eyeliner, blush, foundation, and sublime highlight powder. I actually really fell in love with the creamy pigmented lipsticks and the durability of the eyeliner. The foundation samples I tried were a little too dark for me and the highlight powder is AMAZING but very shimmery so it has to be used sparingly. Ill post some swatches this weekend. Don't forget the discount code will save you 35% on all products!


----------



## Monica (Jun 22, 2014)

Finally had time to swatch the @gorgeouscosmeticsofficial goodies I recieved. I love their lipsticks! Its insane how creamy, super pigmented, and moisturizing they are. Remember gorgeous is offering specktra members 35% everything on their site (www.gorgeouscosmetics.com) with promo code specktra14.

Their creative director @thecorybishop will be on hand to answer your questions LIVE on Friday 6/27 @ 8pm Eastern on our youtube channel!! Hes worked with some of the hottest celebrities and cosmetics brands, ask him anything. If you're into winning free stuff we're also giving away gorgeous cosmetics lipsticks to those who submit questions. To be entered to win, comment on this photo, or head over to our forum, with your question for Cory and tag some friends!! (Winners will be announced during our live broadcast so you must be watching). Good luck guys!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 26, 2014)

Those lipsticks are so pretty!  What colors are they?


----------



## Monica (Jun 26, 2014)

The red one is called Man Trap and the pink is Cotton Candy! They're both really pretty shades


----------



## mistyewing (Jun 27, 2014)

I won one of the giveaways tonight and wanted to say thank you! I was also able to use the code to order other things I wanted, stacked with my Pro discount, and got free shipping over $50 and a free bronzer! I ordered the foundation, prism powder (because of Cory), Pink Flip lipstick, and Apples blush. I can't wait to try this brand!!!


----------



## Monica (Jun 27, 2014)

mistyewing said:


> I won one of the giveaways tonight and wanted to say thank you! I was also able to use the code to order other things I wanted, stacked with my Pro discount, and got free shipping over $50 and a free bronzer! I ordered the foundation, prism powder (because of Cory), Pink Flip lipstick, and Apples blush. I can't wait to try this brand!!!


  Wow that's quite the haul! Thanks for watching Misty and for the great questions!


----------

